# Wheeler Dealers Now



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Just watching todays new Wheel Dealers where Mike buys a MerK SLK and says its in Chester, err no it isnt, its in my home town of Winsford at a branch of Car Transplants next to McDonalds. They have some very worn motors for sale there so lets see if he has bought a lemon lol


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

You don't actually believe everything on that show do you? They make out they have only changed x and y ten you can clearly see a brand new part in another shot. Take the adjustable lower arms on the rear suspension that just happened to be on an otherwise standard Nissan Skyline that was to become a drift car, blooming lucky that. Still, do enjoy the show.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Shame I can't find it on YouTube like I did for current series of Fifth Gear


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Of course not just saying that the car is from my hometown. Since when is labour free


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Turned out ok.Lot of car for 3 grand.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

wouldve like to have seen those samrt repairs upclose especially on a silver . i think the shows fun , brewer is a **** but ed seems to know his stuff . The cars always look ok when they are done , the labour always gets me but then if you were doing it to make a profit then i guess no labour costs really matter . If I took a car and spent a few weekends getting up to scratch there would be no labour costs . That slk looked good but as i say id like to see those smart repairs just beacuse it was over rust and on silver


----------



## CARPCRAZY (Nov 12, 2012)

always worth a watch, poor old ed allways gets the shxt jobs lol


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Alright for 3 k plus a repeat .


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

craigeh123 said:


> wouldve like to have seen those samrt repairs upclose especially on a silver . i think the shows fun , brewer is a **** but ed seems to know his stuff . The cars always look ok when they are done , the labour always gets me but then if you were doing it to make a profit then i guess no labour costs really matter . If I took a car and spent a few weekends getting up to scratch there would be no labour costs . That slk looked good but as i say id like to see those smart repairs just beacuse it was over rust and on silver


He's not a **** , he's a damn nice guy. Just hams it up for the telly and knows it, would you prefer we had some sad sack mumbling on about the intricacies of paint technology or an hour of entertaining car related telly?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

How in the name of holy f%%k does an SLK get on wheeler dealers? let me offer a few slightly better alternatives, Inrtegra type r, Accord type r, Civic Jordan, Corrado vr6, nsx, 850 t5r, Alfa gtv, BMW 2002, 560 sec, I could go on, but I can't be arsed, and the point has been made. I do enjoy the program very much, and yes, you could pick holes. But come on Messrs Brewer and co, sort it out!


----------

